# Happy Birthday Jeff Phillips!!



## smoke_chef (Nov 25, 2009)

Just wanted to wish the man responsible for it all a great big Happy Birthday. Hope it was an extra special day Jeff!!!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Jeff!!!!!





Wishing you many more and enjoy some cake!!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday brother Jeff!


----------



## grizandizz (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you for all you do!!


----------



## treegje (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you Jeff! I hope you get to do something fun today


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## rickw (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## blue (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday and many more too. Thanks for starting this place 

You Rock


----------



## warthog (Nov 25, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 10, 2009)

I just noticed this post.. a belated thank you for all the birthday wishes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had a wonderful birthday.. didn't really do a whole lot. As tradition has it, my wife made a few of my favorite unsmoked foods for dinner which consisted of chicken wings, chili cheese fries and red velvet cake. All the artery clogging stuff as you can see;-)

A lot of my gifts were either gadgets or toy-like in nature. I got a remote control helicopter from my son for instance and like any guy, I spent several hours flying it through the house crashing into the ceiling fans, curtains, the Christmas tree, and many other innocent bystanders before it finally decided it did not want to fly with me any longer.

The stabilizer pins that hold the main rotor to the stabilizer just could not handle the abuse that my poor flying abilities dished out and are now in need of being replaced. It was fun while it lasted.

As usual, my wife and mother in law got me clothes mostly as I rarely buy them for myself and while we are on the subject.. what is wrong with that 20 year old orange sweater with moth holes. It is SO comfortable!

My oldest daughter got me some designer pajamas.. Calvin Klein to beat it all. Now I don't even want to get dressed in the morning. Turns out the expensive ones ARE more comfortable but I would not have believed that if I had not tried them.

Now I am wanting some Calvin Klein undies... ok, maybe that was TMI
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My youngest daughter decided to make me something which is something I like.. it shows they spent time just for you and that really means something!

Apparently I was featured in the latest issue of People Magazine as the Sexiest Man Alive. My picture is pasted all through the magazine in every scantily clad way you can imagine.. don't try to imagine cause that would just be freaky!

They cut out pictures of my face and superimposed my image with the help of someone named Elmer over the top of the "actual" sexiest men in the magazine.

If you would like to see this edition...






















*THINK AGAIN!!*








Thanks again for the birthday wishes and hope all of you are around to see my 40th.. my wife tells me it is going to be a doozy. Part of me is trembling with fright at what she might come up with for that major mile marker!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey Boss, 
Happy, happy to you. Glad that the family treated you well on your day.

I got one of those r/c helicopters for Christmas last year and every time I get it out the Beagle Patrol (my 3 Beagles) immediatly head to the doggy door.It's not like my flying is THAT bad but for some reason I can't get the dang thing any higher that 2-3 feet off the floor!!

Enjoy!


----------



## rhage2 (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy "B" day Jeff,

I hope this time next year that you are as happy as you seem to be today..

rhage2


----------

